# Rocky Mountain Flow 2 $600



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

On chainlove.com. Juicy 3, DJ2 - not a bad price for my first DJ. Will mostly see pump track action and small jumps.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

ok.


----------



## w.white7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well I have one, got the frame for 65 shipped from rm cause they were liquidating them on ebay with no reserve on thier auctions


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

This just came up again, and I ordered one. $525 shipped for a new complete DJ bike with halfway decent components isn't bad at all. I have ridden a few DJ bikes but never owned one. I wasn't able to find too many reviews on it, but it seems solid, and the geometry seems good, so hopefully it rides well.


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

JustMtnB44 said:


> This just came up again, and I ordered one. $525 shipped for a new complete DJ bike with halfway decent components isn't bad at all. I have ridden a few DJ bikes but never owned one. I wasn't able to find too many reviews on it, but it seems solid, and the geometry seems good, so hopefully it rides well.


so let us know how you like it.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I just got it last Wednesday. I haven't had a chance to take it on any jumps yet, but did take it on a short urban ride. It seems good so far. I am 6' tall and got the long size, and it fits me well and does not feel awkward like some DJ bikes I have ridden. But I need to hit some jumps before giving any real feedback.


----------



## RockinTheCasbah (May 27, 2007)

I just got mine from chainlove as well, its a replacerment for my blakc market riot.I havent relaly gotten to take it out with the weather right now, but it was a damn good deal, other then it has a marz fork which means the oil levels are all off


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Pretty solid bike. Easy to manual. The geo is straight up - nothing crazy or weird about it. Rides good but unfortunately I only got about one hour of pump track fun till the end of daylight savings time and lots of snow killed it for now. 

And now it's on CL for $500.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I've taken my Flow 2 to Ray's MTB park twice now. First time it felt good as I got used to it, second time it felt great. I'm really happy with how it rides. It works equally well on jumps as it does on skinnies and other features. The only bike I test rode that felt better was a SuperCo, but this bike costs $200 less than the SuperCo frame alone. And I'm not that serious about my DJ'ing yet.


----------



## MarkEasthill (Sep 27, 2009)

had a beige ('06?) frame & built up w/ kinda longish fork (5") but still fairly lite @ 31 lbs. For me, it rode too stiff (chromo BMX cranks+bad ankles=not good) but off lips that bike had great pop & 1 of highest quality HT frames I ever owned.


----------



## turfnsurf (Nov 24, 2007)

Just came up again today on ChainLove and I ordered one.
I was gonna build one up using old parts but couldn't beat the $499 deal.
I need a bigger garage now.


----------

